# Upgradable? Video Editing



## tibor5000 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Hello All!
I am shopping for a new computer (which will more than likely end up being a MAC.. maybe, which I have no experience with) and upgrading my current one. The current computer's stats are below.*

*System Information*
------------------
Type: Desktop
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) 
System Manufacturer: Compaq-Presario
System Model: GX618AA-ABA SR5350F
BIOS: BIOS Date: 11/20/07 20:30:00 Ver: 5.18
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.8GHz
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page File: 2378MB used, 1938MB available

*Display Devices*
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Display Memory: 256 MB
Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
Shared Memory: 256 MB
Current Mode: 1152 x 864 (32 bit) (60Hz) *This is at Max*
Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1461 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Size: 3301376 bytes

*Not sure what I needed to list or what some of the details mean, so I put a bunch up there... (My main question is at the bottom in RED.)

I've been making movies for a few years and never got around to getting set-up for proper/faster editing and rendering. And it's time to move to HD.

------------------------------------------------------------------

-Programs I have and programs I plan on using including requirements.-

-(I want to run as much as I can with the recommended requirements)-*

*
Pinnacle Studio 15 HD Ultimate*


Intel® Pentium® or AMD Athlon™ 1.8 GHz (2.4 GHz or higher recommended)


Intel Core™ 2 Duo 2.4 GHz required for AVCHD*


Intel Core™ 2 Quad 2.66 GHz or Intel Core i7 required for AVCHD* 1920


1 GB system memory recommended, 2 GB required for AVCHD*


DirectX® 9 or 10 compatible graphics card with 64 MB (128 MB or higher recommended) - 256 MB required for HD and AVCHD*
*

3D Studio Max* *(This is the beast of requirements)*


Intel® 64 or AMD64 processor with SSE2 technology*


8 GB RAM


8 GB swap space** * (??????)*


Direct3D 10, Direct3D 9, or OpenGL-capable graphics card† (1 GB+ video card memory)
*

Adobe After Effects*


Intel® Pentium® 4 or AMD Athlon® 64 processor (Intel Core™2 Duo or AMD Phenom® II recommended); 64-bit support required


64-bit operating system required: Microsoft® Windows Vista® Home Premium, Business, Ultimate, or Enterprise with Service Pack 1 or Windows® 7


2 GB of RAM


1280 x 1024 display with OpenGL 2.0-compatible video card

*I have no idea what is or what isn't upgradable in my current computer.*
*If someone could please help me figure out what in my current computer IS upgradable, and how much it's upgradable 
(even if none of th**ese programs will work on it, I can still use my older editing programs, but I would like them to run faster, **I am keeping this computer either way so I can work between projects while others render.**)

Thank you all very much for taking the time to read and for any help that you offer!*


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

HI 
I would first read this post to get better understanding 
also since you will be doing video editing so you will need a good Graphics card with a very good Power supply to power the whole machine up 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/power-supply-information-and-selection-192218.html

Once you have decided on which price range and spec you want to go with we can assist you from there


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The Compaq site has a good deal of information on their computers which is invaluable when you are considering upgrading.

Motherboard Specifications, IPILP-LC (Lancaster8) Compaq Presario SR5350F Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Most of the brand-name computer sellers use the bare minimum when it comes to power supplies. If this is your PSU then you will need a power supply upgrade too if you are going to install a dedicated video card.

ATX12V-HP250BT (Bestec ATX-250-12ZD)


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This is the highest-spec processor upgrade choice listed for your Compaq.

SDA - 454528-001 - Sps-proc, Conroe-e4400, 2.0GHz, 2m

You might be able to find a used CPU for less on eBay and may have success if it's from a reputable seller who has verified it as good and then has stored it properly

This is the highest spec memory your system can use: PC2-5300 (667 MHz, runs at 533 MHz). Your motherboard will not support more than 2 GB RAM, however, which will limit your video editing capabilities. Your system already has this according to the website (you can run CPU_Z to verify this).

Sometimes you can upgrade OEM systems successfully and sometimes it's better to apply the money toward a new computer, this is especially true if the upgrade will barely meet your needs.

Look to the left at my system specs. My system would run any of the software you mention and can be built for about $900 (computer alone).


----------



## tibor5000 (Sep 6, 2011)

*First off I would like to thank you all, I'm thoroughly impressed by how helpful you are and how fast you are to reply! And secondly I would like to say how big of a NOOB I am when it get's technical, especially hardware, running software is one thing...*



loda117 said:


> HI
> I would first read this post to get better understanding
> also since you will be doing video editing so you will need a good Graphics card with a very good Power supply to power the whole machine up
> 
> Once you have decided on which price range and spec you want to go with we can assist you from there


*
Price range is around $1500 for the computer, give or take, really don't want to go much higher than that, I still have a pricey piece of software to get.*
*As for Specs, I don't have any preferences, I have no idea which brands works better than the next for video editing, most info I find is on gaming. I need something that can handle 3D modeling smoothly, right now it takes quite a while. Really, anything is better than what I have, ATI, Radeon, GeForce ... I've had zero experience with any of them to make a decisive decision. *



MPR said:


> The Compaq site has a good deal of information on their computers which is invaluable when you are considering upgrading.
> 
> Motherboard Specifications, IPILP-LC (Lancaster8) Compaq Presario SR5350F Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
> 
> ...


*
Thanks, that's just the kind of page I was looking for, however I'm not sure it's completely accurate just from what I saw and was told when I bought it \...READ BELOW.../*




MPR said:


> This is the highest-spec processor upgrade choice listed for your Compaq.
> 
> SDA - 454528-001 - Sps-proc, Conroe-e4400, 2.0GHz, 2m
> 
> This is the highest spec memory your system can use: PC2-5300 (667 MHz, runs at 533 MHz). Your motherboard will not support more than 2 GB RAM, however, which will limit your video editing capabilities. Your system already has this according to the website (you can run CPU_Z to verify this).


*When I bought this from Best Buy, the sign said it could take up to 4GB, and the guy even asked if I wanted it put in before I left, but I waited for over an hour for assistance (no kidding) and had no time left for him to do it. I have been planning on putting 4GB in but haven't ever gotten around to it. I know how reliable they are, is that false?

If I could get your computer's specs I would be happy, and for that price, it's better than what I was thinking, and would make getting other filming materials a lot handier. (I don't need a new monitor so your price quote is perfect)
**
The Pentium P4661 and PD-950 is listed on that Compaq page, would they work? 
The P4661 is rated at 3.6 GHz, 800 MHz, 2MB*,* 
and the PD-950 is rated at 3.4 GHz, 800 MHz, 2x2MB L2 
(general question - is 2x2 better?)

or is there something else that conflicts with being able to use those?*

*Thank you sooo much again!

edit- Which would affect render times more, RAM or CPU or are they both equally important? Like I said... NOOB. Sorry.

if you need pics or more info on my current PC let me know and I'll get them as soon as I can.
*


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The sales people at Best Buy and similar stores are not usually computer technicians. If you want confirmation of the maximum memory you can use in your system then use the scan feature at Crucial.com. Here is what I found when I searched for the system you specified. 

There are several factors besides processor speed that relate to CPU processing power. Go here and look at the benchmark values for the applications that are closest to what you wish to do with your system.

Benchmarks CPU Charts 2008 Q1/2008

Note that even if you determine the best processor upgrade for your video editing application, buy a new power supply, and install a graphics card, you are only going to be able to run the first of the three video editing applications on your Compaq. The other two either require more RAM or a 64-bit operating system.

If you have $1500 to spend you can build a very fine video editing computer. I would suggest the $1200 AMD build with the suggested video editing upgrade of a 6-core processor and 8 GB RAM. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Here is one example of a $1500 video editing build:

Case: COOLER MASTER HAF 932 $149.99 
PSU: CORSAIR Professional Series HX850 $169.99
MB: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 $189.99 
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 $99.99 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition 3.3GHz $189.99 
GPU: SAPPHIRE HD 6970 $359.99
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1.5TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s $99.99 
ODD: LG Black BlueRay Writer $79.99
OS: windows 7 64-bit OEM $100 
Subtotal: $1,440

Depending on your video editing needs you might also consider speeding up your data read/write with either a RAID array or an SSD. However, both will add considerable cost.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

i would stay away from Best buy the people there have no idea what is inside of the computer 
when it comes down to getting a computer which will be pushed to limits I would go with the parts MPR has suggested above for the price that is a going to be a beast of a computer 
I have the similar build and it ran around the same price and I am overclocked at 4.2 GHz without a problem 
I would only add that on full load the CPU will require a after market cooler like Zalman and for the SSD I sorta went with RAID with 2 1TB in raid 0 and extra 1TB for mirror but that will up your cost


----------

